# suburban water heater



## cpaulsen (Mar 20, 2010)

I have SW6DE that works ok on electric but won't fire up on propane. I replaced the gas valve and still not working. The ignitor is working and I have full tanks. I am getting no voltage to the solenoid valve and if I hook up to another 12 volt source...the solenoids open and the heater fires up. Any ideas??


----------



## LEN (Mar 20, 2010)

Re: suburban water heater

Check on corrosion between the board and the solenoid either end of the wire, also check if there is a fuse on the board.

LEN


----------



## cpaulsen (Mar 20, 2010)

Re: suburban water heater

No corrision....almost have had everything apart. Both fuses for the 12 volt portion of the water heater are good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

Re: suburban water heater

when u say u "hook up to another 12 volt source" where are u hooking it up to ,, and where are u getting the source from ,, does the light on the inside panel show it is trying to light ??? u might have a board problem ,, have u taken the board out , and looked at it close for any signs of being over heated or ,, just plane burnt ??

Btw welcome to the forums  :approve:


----------



## cpaulsen (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: suburban water heater

The panel light says it is trying to light and goes thru the 3 cycles.....the ignitor clicks and there is a spark but will not fire. I hooked it up to a 12 volt jumper battery directly to the #1 and #4 terminals that receive power to the solenoids. Once I do that......I go inside..turn the switch on and when the ignitor sparks.I hit the switch for the aux. battery pack.then the propane fire up and it works like its supposed to. I have had the board out.....cleaned the connections and re-installed...and still won't fire up thru the switch and the tailer power. Its an 07 Cougar.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Re: suburban water heater

the aux battery pack ??? are u talking the aux battery switch on the rv?? Got me confused now ,, all u should need to do is ,, hit the switch for the LP mode,, and it should light ,, nothing else ,, a little more info ,, would help out   :approve:    
Btw ,, what did the board look like ?? Any discoloration ???


----------



## cpaulsen (Mar 23, 2010)

Re: suburban water heater

It will not fire hooked up to LP....it will electric. I hooked up a jump starter battery pack to both brown wires to the solenoid and with that 12 voltss....I go turn the water heater switch inside on and as soon as the ignitor starts clicking...I flip the switch on the battery pack and the LP fires instantly. I am going to assume its a bad board. Looking at the board nside....I hooked up a 12 volt test light(with the water heater trying to fire) and I have power to the red wire and nothing for the brown wire from the module board that snakes to the front of the tank that connects to the solenoids.


----------



## cpaulsen (Mar 27, 2010)

Re: suburban water heater



> cpaulsen - 3/23/2010  3:30 PM
> 
> It will not fire hooked up to LP....it will electric. I hooked up a jump starter battery pack to both brown wires to the solenoid and with that 12 voltss....I go turn the water heater switch inside on and as soon as the ignitor starts clicking...I flip the switch on the battery pack and the LP fires instantly. I am going to assume its a bad board. Looking at the board nside....I hooked up a 12 volt test light(with the water heater trying to fire) and I have power to the red wire and nothing for the brown wire from the module board that snakes to the front of the tank that connects to the solenoids.



I put a new board in and it fires the first time....problem solved!


----------



## outdoors4ever (Apr 1, 2010)

Re: suburban water heater

check the thermostat and temp cutoff switches, mounted under the black plactic housing on the front of the heater.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 1, 2010)

Re: suburban water heater

I think he said the problem was fixed :laugh:


----------

